# Found this



## Tclem (Jul 22, 2014)

Well burls are few and far between around here. So lately I've came into 2 cherry burls. One was from a tree in my cousins yard on a 100 year old cherry tree. Anyway today I found this and was able to push the tree over. (Rotten on bottom) not my strength Henry but I cut the burl of with a Kyzer blade. Any idea what type of tree this is


----------



## Tclem (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Drgam (Jul 22, 2014)

Sassafras

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep... now go dig up those roots and make some tea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

